# Brauche Hilfe: Mavic Crossride Lagerwechsel



## sun909 (8. Mai 2015)

Hi,
kann mir jemand beim Lagertausch mit passendem Werkzeug behilflich sein?

Mein Shop hat es nicht da und die Räder sind zu alt, um den vom anderen Shop aufgerufenen Preis noch Wert zu sein...

Lager habe ich 

Danke
C.


----------



## Dart (11. Mai 2015)

Hi,

wie muss denn dieses Werkzeug aussehen? Schick mir doch mal per Telegram ein Bild, wie die Nabe aussieht bzw. vom Lagersitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. Mai 2015)

Hier
http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/docs/themes/10_14.pdf

auf Seite 21 sieht man das. 

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, ob das Spezialwerkzeug ist; hatte das mal bei Mavic gelesen...

danke!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (11. Mai 2015)

Meinst du das Lagermontage-Werkezug auf der Seite?

Wenn ja würde ich einfach den Durchmesser vom Lager das einzupressen ist ermitteln und eine etwas kleinere Unterlegscheibe in Verbindung mit einer Gewindestange und Muttern zum einpressen nehmen. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite muss natürlich auch eine Unterlegscheibe als Gegenlage genommen werden, diese kann aber ruhig größer sein, so dass diese auf dem äußeren Nabenkörper aufliegt. Zum Schutz vor Kratzern kann man Klebeband über die Unterlegscheibe auf der Gegenlage kleben.


----------



## Dart (11. Mai 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass man die Lager ohne Spezialwerkzeug tauschen kann. Mit entprechendem Gefühl und der oben beschriebenen Gewindestange sollte dass funktionieren. Wenn Ihr mal wieder Lust auf das Naafbachtal habt, seid Ihr herzlich Willkommen, meine kleine Werkstatt steht Dir offen. Wird in den nächsten Tagen allerdings eng, Christi Himmelfahrt steht die Pfalz mit dem TT an und die ersten zwei Juniwochen sind wir in Urlaub.


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2015)

Ok,
dann komme ich dich mal besuchen 

Eilt nicht...

Schönen Gruß und danke für die Tipps!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Mai 2015)

Die kann man auch ohne Gewindestange austreiben. Einen Schonhammer und einen Metall- oder Holzstab. Auf der einen Seite einführen und dann rundherum immer die Position wechseln und leicht draufschlagen (auf den Stab). Irgendwann löst sich das Lager und fällt raus. Beim Eintreiben sanft draufhauen und drauf achten, dass das Lager nicht schief reingeht. Hat bei meinen Crossmax SX ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2015)

Bedankt!


----------

